
KB4507456 Security-Only Update Bundled with Telemetry - koin0r
https://sensorstechforum.com/kb4507456-telemetry/
======
sarcasmatwork
This MS is why people hate you... Dont sneak crap into patches that are
SECURITY! Shame on you!

